# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته تجربی به هنر

## payaa

سلام دوستان 
من دانش آموز پیش تجربی هستم.
انتخاب رشته و تحصیل تو این رشته برام خیلی جدی نبود. من واقعا به هدف و برنامه دراز مدت اعتقادی نداشتم و چیزی برام جدی نبود ! 
تا زمانی که اولین امتحان نهایی رو پارسال دادم، این رو حس کردم که دیگه ماجرا فقط مدرسه نیست و خب کریر و بخش مدرسه ای دیگه تموم شده ... اون موقع بود که حس کردم بعد هایی که فکر می کردم خیلی دوره بالاخره رسیده و یه جورایی ورود به حرفه و شغل که همیشه کلی فاصله داشت بالاخره استارتش زده شده ...
اگه بنا به ادامه دادن تجربی باشه که میخوام رادیولوژی بخونم که خیلی قابل دسترس و خیلی سخت نیست رسیدن بهش اما مساله ای که وجود داره اینه که من شخصا هیچ علاقه ای به هیچ کدوم از رشته های تجربی و یا ریاضی ندارم و هیچ وقت خودم رو در جایگاه یکی از این شغل های به اصطلاح کسل کننده و معمولی نمی دیدم و الان هم فقط به خاطر آینده شغلی اینجا هستم
من علاقه ی زیادی به سینما و کارگردانی و یا فیلم نامه نویسی و مشتقاتش مثل بازیگری و نوشتن طرح یه برنامه دارم  و کار کردن در این بخش رو واقعا دوست دارم اما واقعا از این که ورود به رشته سینما یه وقت تلف کردن بیهوده و کشتن موقعیت کار داشتن توی یکی از فیلد های تجربی باشه می ترسم چون آینده شغلی واقعا برام مهمه و دوست ندارم عملا مثل خیلی از دانشجو ها هیچ اینده ای برام وجود نداشته باشه (متاسفانه) 
خوشحال میشم اگه کسی اطلاعاتی راجع به این رشته و آینده ش داره بگه (خودش و یا کسی که میشناخته و یا کسی که راجع بهش شنیده) چون شخصا منبعی رو نمی شناسم که بتونم اطلاعات بدرد بخوری پیدا کنم و شنیده ها هم از رشته های هنر به هیچ وجه خوب نبوده (حداقل برای من)

----------


## :Iman1997

> سلام دوستان 
> من دانش آموز پیش تجربی هستم.
> انتخاب رشته و تحصیل تو این رشته برام خیلی جدی نبود. من واقعا به هدف و برنامه دراز مدت اعتقادی نداشتم و چیزی برام جدی نبود ! 
> تا زمانی که اولین امتحان نهایی رو پارسال دادم، این رو حس کردم که دیگه ماجرا فقط مدرسه نیست و خب کریر و بخش مدرسه ای دیگه تموم شده ... اون موقع بود که حس کردم بعد هایی که فکر می کردم خیلی دوره بالاخره رسیده و یه جورایی ورود به حرفه و شغل که همیشه کلی فاصله داشت بالاخره استارتش زده شده ...
> اگه بنا به ادامه دادن تجربی باشه که میخوام رادیولوژی بخونم که خیلی قابل دسترس و خیلی سخت نیست رسیدن بهش اما مساله ای که وجود داره اینه که من شخصا هیچ علاقه ای به هیچ کدوم از رشته های تجربی و یا ریاضی ندارم و هیچ وقت خودم رو در جایگاه یکی از این شغل های به اصطلاح کسل کننده و معمولی نمی دیدم و الان هم فقط به خاطر آینده شغلی اینجا هستم
> من علاقه ی زیادی به سینما و کارگردانی و یا فیلم نامه نویسی و مشتقاتش مثل بازیگری و نوشتن طرح یه برنامه دارم  و کار کردن در این بخش رو واقعا دوست دارم اما واقعا از این که ورود به رشته سینما یه وقت تلف کردن بیهوده و کشتن موقعیت کار داشتن توی یکی از فیلد های تجربی باشه می ترسم چون آینده شغلی واقعا برام مهمه و دوست ندارم عملا مثل خیلی از دانشجو ها هیچ اینده ای برام وجود نداشته باشه (متاسفانه) 
> خوشحال میشم اگه کسی اطلاعاتی راجع به این رشته و آینده ش داره بگه (خودش و یا کسی که میشناخته و یا کسی که راجع بهش شنیده) چون شخصا منبعی رو نمی شناسم که بتونم اطلاعات بدرد بخوری پیدا کنم و شنیده ها هم از رشته های هنر به هیچ وجه خوب نبوده (حداقل برای من)


شرایطط دقیقا عین منه ! منم از 14 سالگی مشغول فیلم نامه نویسی بودم و شدید به سینما علاقه دارم ! تو انتخاب رشته هم بین دو رشته مونده بودم که رفتم ریاضی بعدش اینده شغلی ریاضی رو بد دیدم خخ بعدش اومدم کنکور تجربی دادم که دو ساله قبول نشدم و امسال برای بار سوم کنکور تجربی میدم ... و هر دو سال کنکور هنر هم دادم ...

اما در مورد رشته هنر اول اینکه بدونی کنکورش سخته یعنی موضوعات طرح سوال بیشترش ازاده و تازه کتاب درسی هم که باشه کل درس های اختصاصیش بالای 50 کتاب داره که از هر کتاب 2 یا 3 تقریبا سوال میده ! ولی خب با توجه به ضریبه مثلا ادبیات نمایشی واسه سینما قبول شدن بالاترین ضریب داره ولی بازم درک عمومی هنر و بعضی درس ها باید یه درصدی بین 10 تا 20 رو بزنی مخصوصا واسه رشته سینما که تو منتطقه باید زیر 20 باشی تقریبا !!!! چون فقط دانشگاه سینما تهران خوبه که اونم فک نکنی وقتی درست تموم بشه میشی کارگردان یا ... ؟ چون خودت جامعه رو میبینی خیلی از بازیگر هایی معروفمون بیکارن ! تازه اونقدرم درامدی نداره ... ولی خب دانشگاه رفتن تو رشته مورد علاقه خیلی تاثیر داره و لاقل بعد دانشگاه میشه یه کاری کرد و لی اونجوری نیس تموم کنی تهیه کننده دنبالت میگرده !!!

با این تفاسیر خودم به این تصمیم گرفتم امسال هر جور شده تو رشته های پزشکی حتی فیزیوتراپی یا ... فقط تو تهران قبول شم و درکنارش برم دنبال علاقم مثلا سر صحنه فیلم برداری ! تا الان چند تا فیلمنامه هم نوشتم و این جور چیزا و اگه پزشکی اینا بشه قطعا درامدش بالاس و میشه تو اینده با پولش به علاقه و سینما نزدیک شد ....

حالا تصمیم با خودت امیدوارم پشیمون نشی فقط اگه خواستی کنکور هنر بدی حتما کنارش کنکور تجربی یا ریاضی بده چون شانس قبولی تو هنر واقعا کمه ...

موفق باشی

----------


## Chandler Bing

Up 
 اگر کسی اطلاعی از رشته سینما داره ممنون میشم در اختیارمون بذاره
 شهریه دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی این رشته رو هم اگر میدونید بگید ممنون

----------

